# Angel VAE - Ajman



## kopyto55 (5. April 2017)

Hallo zusammen 

 in Kürze fliege ich mit der Familie nach Dubai bzw. ins Emirat Ajman. In der Nähe des Hotels sollte man über ein langes Pier aus Felsblöcken auch etwas tieferes Wasser erreichen können. 
 Möchte da mal angeln versuchen. 

 Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit Uferangeln in den VAE ? 

 Brauche ich eine Lizenz ? 

 Tackle ? 

 Will mit leichterem Gerät Spinn und Naturköderfischen. 

 Vielen Dank für jegliche Tipps 

 Gruss Kopyto55


----------



## anglermeister17 (6. April 2017)

*AW: Angel VAE - Ajman*

@kopyto: Lizenz brauchst du offiziell zwar, kriegt man angeblich sogar kostenlos in Dubai- aber wirklich kontrolliert wird dort sicher nicht. Ich glaube nicht, dass die Hundertschaften an Sri Lankaner u Inder an Gastarbeitern, die dort unbehelligt angeln, wirklich eine Lizenz haben. Hole auf jeden Fall Tackle mit, und bereite dich auf "richtige Kaliber" vor. Macht Spaß u Fishe sind definitiv einige im Wasser. War in zw Dubai u RAK letztes Jahr und hatte auch von der Mole aus geangelt vor tieferem Wasser. War aber mit 18kg Gefl u 60er Monovorfach dreimal "zweiter Sieger". Das gibt dann schon zu denken ehrlich gesagt. Gib mal "Dubai" in der Sufu ein, dann solltest meinen Bericht  finden. Falls du spezifischere Fragen hast- gerne her damit.


----------



## kopyto55 (6. April 2017)

*AW: Angel VAE - Ajman*

@ angelmeister17: geiler Bericht, habe ich mir reingezogen. 
werde wohl doch noch eine nummer stärker mitnehmen. 
eigentlich wollte ich gemütlich mit kleinen naturködern ansitzen, das was man halt findet auf den Steinen: Muscheln, Seepocken etc. und dann allenfalls mit Fischfetzen. Du scheinst aber mit Kunstködern ziemlich erfolgreich gewesen zu sein. Muss mal schauen das ich da was zusammentragen kann. 

Hast du die onlinefishing license gelöst ? Ist etwas umständlich das ganze....

 werde als Vorfach wohl das Florida Fluorcarbon 40 lbs mitnehmen... hoffe das reicht


----------



## anglermeister17 (7. April 2017)

*AW: Angel VAE - Ajman*

Bezüglich Licence: Ehrlich gesagt habe ich keine gelöst. ja, wg der Umständlichkeit habe ich es auch gelassen- und wie ich schon schrieb, n Angelladen, wo man auch eine hätte lösen können evtl- war nicht zu finden.
Ja, sowas um 40lbs sollte es schon sein als Vorfach! Ebenfalls eine starke 4000er Spinnrolle kann sicher nicht schaden, hatte damals auch "nur" eine 3000er Rolle dabei, was wohl auch etwas schwach war- trotz stark eingestellter Bremse zogen die Fische jeweils relativ mühelos ab. In meinen Augen neben Fischen beste Köder sind definitiv Tuben vom Calamari, aus denen schöne lange, 3 eckige Fetzen geschnitten spielen die super in der Strömung! Egal ob jetzt ruhend oder Aktiv in Kombi mit Jigs Oder eben Krabben/ Krebse gehen auch gut, gerade auf jegliche Barschartige.

Kukös: Auf Barrakuda  definitiv Oberflächennah, Popper u Stickbaits angebracht. Ich habe auch Jacks/ Trevallies bzw (-artige fische) kurz vorm Ufer schon in Schwärme schießen sehen- die und die Barras scheinen sich bei der Jagd auch "abzuwechseln", wie ich schon beobachten konnte. Sei also auf Überraschungen gefasst!

Mitteltief laufende, schlanke Wobbler 2-3m als "Allroundwaffe"- ebenso, falls du Weitwurfköder brauchst, nimm auch "normale Blinker" mit.

Jigs bzw Chatterbaits vom Bass- u hechtangeln, natürlich ausgesattet mit entspr starken Haken. Farbe gerne weiss od siber, leicht grün geht auch noch.

Auf Hornhechte, die relativ häufig vorkommen dort, falls du darauf aus bist: Natürlich wie auch hier, schlanke Wobbler u Blinker, oder Fischfetzen werden gut sein.

Ob jetzt sonstige Gummis bzw Shads Erfolg versprechen, weiss ich nicht. Habe ich noch nicht probiert. Mit den genannten Ködern wirst du aber schon genug haben, um erfolgreich zu sein. 

Wichtig ist: sauber auswerfen können um auf Weite kommen, konzentriert sein und auf guten Stand achten auf den steinigen Molen- ist nix für Sandaletten u Co, denke ich  Stets Augen aufs Wasser, wenn Jagdaktivität sichtbar ist- sofort OHNE Zögern anwerfen, GANZ anders als oft im Süßwasser, wo es ja oft erfolgreicher ist, den Köder nicht direkt im Geschehen zu platzieren u man sonst eher Fische verscheuchen würde.

Auf jeden Fall sehr viel Spaß dir! ich wünsche dir dicke Fische u berichte auch gerne n bisschen von deiner Reise!


----------



## kopyto55 (7. April 2017)

*AW: Angel VAE - Ajman*

danke Angelmeister 17 für deine ausführlichen Tipps. 

 Habe gestern abend meine Sachen gerade noch mit ein paar Kukös aufgestockt. mit 30 kg Gepäcklimite ist das ja auch kein Problem :m

 Selbstverständlich werde ich kurz berichten, allerdings ist es ein Familienurlaub mit zwei Kleinkindern, und so ist angeln nicht prioritär (also bei mir schon, aber nicht bei meiner Frau :c:c). Ich werde schon schauen, dass ich mir da zB. frühmorgens oder spätabends ein paar Angelstunden abzwacken kann. 

 Hast du auch tagesüber geangelt ? 

 Die Internetseite der license ist gerade down. Mal schauen, ob ich das noch hinkriege und sonst muss ich halt auf unwissen Touristen machen |uhoh:

 Was meinst du zu Pose und Fischfetzen ? 

 Danke Gruss Kopyto


----------



## anglermeister17 (10. April 2017)

*AW: Angel VAE - Ajman*

@kopyto: "Prioritäten setzen" mit Frau im Urlaub kenne ich auch nur allzu gut 
Übrigens: Seid ihr mobil mit Mietwagen? Nehme ich doch an, oder?

Ich würde mich generell grob Rtg Norden orientieren für gute Angelstellen. Rtg Dubai habt ihr ja relativ direkt ziemlich "Trubel" um die Ohren. Die Gegend um Umm- Al Qwain u Bab al bahr hat erstmal gut ausgesehen vom Wasser her, von Umm- al Qwain weiss ich nichts genaues ob Fischen erlaubt oder nicht, aber auf Bab- Al- Bahr ists definitiv verboten zu angeln. Da ist auch alles bewacht mit Securities, obwohl dort nur das Hilton steht und Rtg RAK dann die Rixos- Anlage. In Al- Hamra wird's dann interessant. Da ist ein Yachthafen und dort führt am Ende der Straße, neben einem Zaun am Ufer, eine kleine freie Stelle am Ufer, die den Übergang vom Hafen zwar nicht direkt aufs offene Meer, aber immerhin zu einer Bucht bildet. Fische sieht man dort zur Genüge, allerdings wird das Bild auch hier durch Bautätigkeiten in der Bucht getrübt- das Wasser inklusive. In RAK suche die Stellen mit den Molen, das ist da wo ein Fische eine Rute eines Gastanglers "zum Surfen brachte". Meist windig, aber unübersehbar sehr fischreich. Einfach ist das Angeln hier dennoch nicht, geschenkt gibt's Nix. Interessant ist auch das Mangrovengebiet quasi von RAK. Hier gibt es direkt vor der schönen Promenade, wo abends stets "die Hölle" los ist, die Sicht auf das komplette Gebiet. Auch falls nicht zum Angeln, sowohl bei Helligkeit als auch bei Dunkelheit ein "Mustsee"! Tagsüber ehrlich gesagt wird's ganz schwer werden vom Ufer, tendenziell, je näher an die Dämmerungszeit, ob früh oder spät das Angeln gelegt wird, desto erfolgreicher wird es sein, lt meiner Einschätzung. Aber besorge dir einen Gezeitenkalender von dort, die Gezeiten u je nachdem wie Sie fallen, sind natürlich immer für Fische gut auch bei hellem Tage. Pose u Fischfetzen kann erfolgreich sein, wenn du Möglichkeiten hast diesbezüglich, versuche es auf jeden Fall! Bei ablandigem Wind würde ich ne Hecht- Segelpose einfach  mal raustreiben lassen und der Dinge harren.


----------



## kopyto55 (10. April 2017)

*AW: Angel VAE - Ajman*

Danke ! 

 wir sind im Hotel Kempinski in Ajman und Mietauto habe ich eigentlich nicht geplant. Will da aber von der Molenmauer aus angeln:  

https://www.google.ch/maps/place/Ke...f74fe9d18!8m2!3d25.4228922!4d55.4424038?hl=de

 am Molenkopf vorne sollte man tieferes Wasser erreichen können. Wie gesagt, Angeln ist diesesmal nur so was zwischendurch. Kann's aber nicht lassen wenn ich am Wasser bin. 

 Im September wird dann in Norge alles dem Angeln untergeordnet. 

 Gruss heute abend geht's los


----------



## anglermeister17 (10. April 2017)

*AW: Angel VAE - Ajman*

Okay, dann bist du zwar stellenmäßig eingeschränkt, aber zeitlich hast du dann eben mehr Spielräume und solltest so nah am Wasser flexibel sein, auch wenn du dir Infos über die Gezeiten einholst vorab. Die Mole geht ja wirklich brutal lange rein ins Meer- also wenn dort kein Tiefenwasser wäre- wo sonst? Viel Spaß dir dort in jedem Fall u gute Fänge


----------



## kopyto55 (25. April 2017)

*AW: Angel VAE - Ajman*

so wollte ein kleines update geben und friere mir hier den hintern ab #q

 Der Urlaub war toll, angeltechnisch war es aber ziemlich schwierig. 

 zum einen hat sich die Lage am Hotel geändert und die Frau des Scheichs hat sich einen Teil des Strandes mit ihrem Strandhaus unter den Nagel gerissen. Ich konnte deshalb nicht zu Fuss auf die Lange Mole der Hafenmauer, von der ich richtig tiefes Wasser erreicht hätte. 

 Der Strand war sehr flach. aber das wasser voller Leben, beim Schnorcheln sah ich kleine Rochen, Muscheln, Krebse und als Highlight zwei Sepias. 

 Habe auch da etwas an der Steinschüttung geangelt und kleine Barsche und Brassen erwischt. Einmal gab es ne Hornhechtsternstunde. 
 An feinem Gerät war das durchaus interessant. 

 Einmal hatte ich wohl einen Rochen dran, der unwiderstehlich abzog und nicht gehalten werden konnte, der Haken schlitzte aus. 

 Dann habe ich auch noch an einer Steinschüttung geangelt. mit feinen Zeugs und kleinen Ködern bissen kleine Fische ziemlich gut (Barben und Barschartige, Lippfische etc.) . Allerdings hatte ich am Anfang zu grob montiert und bezahlte einiges an Lehrgeld, bis ich den Einheimischen über die Schulter geguckt hatte. 

 Highlight war eine Zackenbarsch, der den Köder beim Einkurbeln nahm und den ich auf Biegen und Brechen daran gehindert hatte, die rettende Höhle zu erreichen. 

 Das Fischen auf grössere seiner Art wäre sicher sehr spannend. 

 Mit Willen  (Auto) und stärkerer Ausrüstung wären sicherlich auch grössere Fische zu fangen, wenn einer die Zeit und Lust hätte. 

 Wie gesagt, bei mir war es Familienurlaub und ich habe jeweils nur etwas spassangeln gemacht so 1-2 stunden^, zum teil mit den Kids.  

 Die Angelläden haben zum Teil sehr gutes Zeugs (Japan) und viele Pilker, Wobbler etc. 

 Eine Angelausfahrt (Deep Sea Fishing), war geplant, konnte ich dann wegen dem starken Wind bzw. hohen Wellen nicht machen. 

 Vielen Dank für Eure Tipps

 Gruss Kopyto


----------



## anglermeister17 (25. April 2017)

*AW: Angel VAE - Ajman*

Danke dir für den Bericht! Gibt's Fotos evtl?


----------



## pennfanatic (25. April 2017)

*AW: Angel VAE - Ajman*

Wie sind die behördlichen Bedingungen in Dubai!


----------



## anglermeister17 (26. April 2017)

*AW: Angel VAE - Ajman*

@fanatic: In welche Rtg zielt deine Frage? Angelbestimmungen oder allgem behördlich?!


----------



## gen-one (24. Oktober 2022)

Hallo ALLE, Hallo anglermeister17

Oh weh, ein Post von 2017 und nun kommt Einer und fängt wieder an 
Also, ich will jetzt am 8.12.2022 in Dubai auf Fische gehen und die Frau mal kurz für 2 Stunden an der Bar abgeben 
Ich denke der _pennfanatic_ meinte mit seiner Frage, auf die Er dann leider nicht mehr reagiert hatte (wie unfreundlich), das Thema mit den Lizenzen und Regeln vor Ort selbst.
Es gibt vom Goverment (VAE, Dubai) _





						Home - The Official Portal of the UAE Government
					

أصدر الأرشيف الوطني "معجم أسماء الأماكن والمواقع في دولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة" ، يتضمن أسماء الأماكن والمواقع الجغرافية المختلفة في الإمارات من مدن وقرى، وسهول وجبال، وجزر ومغاصات، ومحاضر وشعبيات، ومساجد وبيوت أثرية، وآبار وسدود، ومواني وأخوار..




					u.ae
				



_ ja eine offizielle Seite, dort kann man wohl auch einen Angelschein beantragen, aber ich habe da echt nicht tiefgehend durchgeblickt 
Nun will ich keinen Ärger und schon garnicht eine höllisch teure Strafen zahlen, die wohl bei 1000 Dirham liegt (277,14 EUR) und was man da sonst noch für Ärger bekommt.
Privatstrand etc. kenne ich von Malle, Teneriffa, .... da hat keiner gefragt noch sonst wie sich interressiert.
Auch in Abu Dabi (VAE) habe ich Gastarbeiter angesprochen, die haben da an der Molle und am Walk of XYZ ... einfach so geangelt ... die Eimer waren voll, nix Lizenz in der Tasche.
Nun habe ich es über unsere 2 Hotels (wir machen Hopping) noch nicht nachgefragt.
Wer also aktuelle Infos dazu hat, der würde mir ein Lächeln ins Gesicht zaubern wenn Er sein Wissen teilt 
LG; gen-one


----------

